# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  صنایع موشکی وزرات دفاع و سپاه

## mohamad76

سلام میخواستم بدونم برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزرات دفاع و سپاه باید چه رشته ای و از چه دانشگاهی وارد شد دانشگاه مالک اشتر میشه

----------


## Rick

برو تو سایت shahrekhabar.com قسمته استخدامیش امیدوارم مشکلت حل شه...

----------


## mohamad76

سلام برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزارت دفاع کدوم دانشگاه  یا رشته رو باید بخونم..هر کی بدونه و کمک نکنه خدا کنه روز کنکور خواب بمونه  و سر جلسه نتونه بره....با تشکر

----------


## niـhan

> سلام برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزارت دفاع کدوم دانشگاه  یا رشته رو باید بخونم..هر کی بدونه و کمک نکنه خدا کنه روز کنکور خواب بمونه  و سر جلسه نتونه بره....با تشکر


اوووووووه چه قسم سختی 
من که نمیدونم

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

فک کنم باید دانشکده افسری ثبت نوم کنی ..رفیقم پارسال رفت تهرون ثبت نوم کرد قبولم شد

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سلام برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزارت دفاع کدوم دانشگاه  یا رشته رو باید بخونم..هر کی بدونه و کمک نکنه خدا کنه روز کنکور خواب بمونه  و سر جلسه نتونه بره....با تشکر


دانشگاه علوم و فنون هوایی شهید ستاری

دانشگاه افسری امام علی (ع)

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام میخواستم بدونم برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزرات دفاع و سپاه باید چه رشته ای و از چه دانشگاهی وارد شد دانشگاه مالک اشتر میشه


تا جايي که من اطلاع دارم همچين رشته اي با اين نام وجود نداره. ولي وزارت دفاع از کارشناسي به بالاي بعضي رشته ها استخدام ميکنه. مثلا برق و مکانيک و شيمي پيشرانه و... شايد از اين افراد تو اين زمينه ها استفاده کنه. ولي يه چيم بگم بعضي اساتيد(دکترا) هم تو وزارت دفاع کار ميکنن از جمله همين رشته هايي که بالا گفتم.

----------


## hamed70t

> تا جايي که من اطلاع دارم همچين رشته اي با اين نام وجود نداره. ولي وزارت دفاع از کارشناسي به بالاي بعضي رشته ها استخدام ميکنه. مثلا برق و مکانيک و شيمي پيشرانه و... شايد از اين افراد تو اين زمينه ها استفاده کنه. ولي يه چيم بگم بعضي اساتيد(دکترا) هم تو وزارت دفاع کار ميکنن از جمله همين رشته هايي که بالا گفتم.


دقیقا درسته ، این رشته اصلا جز رشته های کارشناسی نیست ؛ وزارت دفاع از رشته های دانشگاهی مرتبط نیرو بر میداره ، که برای قسمت موشکی الکترونیک ، الکتروتکنیک و متالوژی بیشترین درصد رو تو پذیرش دارن ؛ تو قسمت موشکی هم استخدام خاصی وجود نداره ، باید تو وزارت دفاع استخدام شید ( اون رشته هایی که گفتم ) بعد بتونید یواش یواش و با در نظر گرفتن سلسله ی مراتب به قسمت موشکی برید

----------

